# MAC S & Blue (Limited edition, Taiwan exclusive)



## v_3 (May 26, 2005)

Two Taiwanese celebrities collaborated with MAC artists and have launched the S&Blue range







I'm not sure if they are existing colors/products or not but apparantly they spent 8-9 months collaborating to create it






The quad is called S.eyes
The blush is shade A94 (not sure that that name is)[/i]


----------



## v_3 (May 26, 2005)

another pic:


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (May 26, 2005)

DIES**** MY BOYFRIEND WILL KILL FOR BLUE! HE USES THIS JEAN PAUL GAULTIER FACE ENHANCERS *lipgloss, eyeliner and face powder* AND HE ALWAYS STEALS MINE! AND THAT QUAD LOOKS hOT< I WANT IT!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i wonder whats in that quad, looks like beautiful iris, amber lights, vanilla and carbon )


----------



## msthrope (May 26, 2005)

anyone feel like doing a cp?


----------



## user2 (May 26, 2005)

OMG THATS AWESOME I WANT A CP IMMEDIATELY TO GET ME SOME STUFF!!!!
Do you know sth about the Quad and the Gloss??


----------



## v_3 (May 26, 2005)

guys I'm not sure if the items are still available.. the counters held an event from May 20-24 and only 100 sets of each were available.

But yeah.. try your luck on ebay I guess


----------



## msthrope (May 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *v_3* 
_guys I'm not sure if the items are still available.. the counters held an event from May 20-24 and only 100 sets of each were available.

But yeah.. try your luck on ebay I guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
100 sets of each?!???  that's ridculous!!!  why bother???  i can just imagine the prices on ebay and MAC wonders why people buy stuff up in bulk.  /shakes her head


----------



## jeannette (May 26, 2005)

Eck! I don't recognise the celebs.


----------



## FemmeNoir (May 26, 2005)

"The blush is shade A94 (not sure that that name is)[/i]"

I think that number means it was made in September, 2004.

Nice collection!


----------



## oddinary (May 26, 2005)

Wow @ the quad. <3
...any chance this would be avaliable in other countries in Asia BUT Taiwan? I don't recognize the celebs either


----------



## leppy (May 26, 2005)

I don't recognize them either but they seem to be national celebs not international. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway I have to admit that guy is pretty hot.. and her face is like a doll!


----------



## Turbokittykat (May 26, 2005)

The quad looks a bit like the cool hipnotique quad, except the pink and the grey are the wrong way around and the grey in this quad looks like it might be a bit darker.


----------



## piika (May 26, 2005)

I think the celebs are a famous couple in Taiwan. "S" is actually the name of the girl, "Blue" is name of her boyfriend.


----------



## Onederland (May 27, 2005)

I like the boy, he sorta reminds me of me.


----------



## JillMarie (May 27, 2005)

The quad is a spitting image of the Beau quad.


----------



## sweetestpoison (May 27, 2005)

For the "S" part, we get a eye color paltte, a blush and a lip gloss. This set costs about USD 82.
And for "Blue" part, we have pressed powder, and tube of matte cream. It costs about USD 40.

Media here in Taiwan says that this series(M.A.C for International Super Star) is only available for Taiwan, Paris and New York.
Each places will have different icon.
So I am wondering who will be the model for Paris and NY?


Here is the pic for every product in this LE series: http://www.ettoday.com/2005/05/18/545-1792105.htm 

Thanks for reading.


----------



## jeannette (May 28, 2005)

Hey there! THanks for the great info. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just wondering, who's the guy, and who's the girl?


----------



## allie02044 (May 28, 2005)

is that a postcard??  if so... i NEED it!


----------



## ishtarchick (May 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetestpoison* 
_Media here in Taiwan says that this series(M.A.C for International Super Star) is only available for Taiwan, Paris and New York.
Each places will have different icon.
So I am wondering who will be the model for Paris and NY?_

 
I was wondering if this has anything to do with the lipstick MAC launched as a Mexico exclusive, and the icon for whom it was made was Alejandra Guzman (a local rock star) Guillermo Gutierrez, senior artist for MAC worked with her to create it, and casually, her new album is called "Lipstick" haha
here's the pic of the lippie, it was called "sexcitada" described as a <<sensual, vibrant red bomb>>
this pic i took it with my cameraphone, little bit blurry =( 





and this is alejandra guzman (this is actually the pic they used to promote the lipstick)





link to article (in spanish) http://www.tvazteca.com/espectaculos...1/17/010.shtml


----------



## FemmeNoir (May 29, 2005)

Beautiful color! That is the red I have been looking for.


----------



## *Stargazer* (May 30, 2005)

I would sell my firstborn to get that Mexico exclusive l/s.


----------



## ishtarchick (May 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladybug10678* 
_I would sell my firstborn to get that Mexico exclusive l/s._

 
aaawww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 that's not nice.... it's already sold out tho, if it weren't I'd gladly CP.


----------



## user2 (Jun 5, 2005)

Like Kylie Minogue said:

"I should be so lucky, lucky lucky lucky..."

b/c a lovely Specktra member got me the Quad and the lipglass!
Can't wait for the day they'll arrive!!!


----------



## ishtarchick (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Like Kylie Minogue said:

"I should be so lucky, lucky lucky lucky..."

b/c a lovely Specktra member got me the Quad and the lipglass!
Can't wait for the day they'll arrive!!!_

 
ooooo :d will you be a nice specktra girl and take a pic of them  when you get them?


----------



## user2 (Jun 5, 2005)

yes I will....


----------



## Turbokittykat (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_a lovely Specktra member got me the Quad and the lipglass!_

 
Oh my! I am so envious. I collect quads but I don't think I have a hope of getting this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When it arrives, please could you let me know what's in it, so I know what to look out for.


----------



## user2 (Jun 6, 2005)

Of course! And if I dont like it, I'll offer it in the Swap/Sale-Thread!


----------



## Turbokittykat (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey VV, I know you sold it, but do you happen to remember which colours were in the S.Eyes quad? I'm still hopefully keeping my eyes open for one, but I'm not absolutely sure what I'm looking for!


----------



## user2 (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes I do!!

The colors of the Quad are: Seedy Pearl, Star Violet, Beautiful Iris and Nehru!

The Lustreglass is Flusterose!


----------



## kristabella (Oct 26, 2005)

nehru is also an existing shade isn't it?

why are people paying crazy prices for a quad that's easily replicable & a lustreglass from an existing line?


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kristabella* 
_nehru is also an existing shade isn't it?

why are people paying crazy prices for a quad that's easily replicable & a lustreglass from an existing line?_

 
Perhaps they're not aware? There may not be very many MAC stores in Taiwan, or in Asia generally. It's a theory.

I wonder if the MAC head honchos ever lose track of how many outside of USA exclusives they issue? Most of us are fans and we have trouble keeping track!


----------



## kristabella (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_Perhaps they're not aware? There may not be very many MAC stores in Taiwan, or in Asia generally. It's a theory.

I wonder if the MAC head honchos ever lose track of how many outside of USA exclusives they issue? Most of us are fans and we have trouble keeping track!_

 
i wonder how big their product research & development department is.


----------



## xiahe (Oct 26, 2005)

*dies* i really want that quad...just like how i really wanted to the Beau quad but i was never able to purchase it


----------



## Turbokittykat (Oct 26, 2005)

I want the S.Eyes quad too, but I'm trying to keep it in perspective as it contains current colours that I already own. There are only 3 MAC premade quads (that I know of) that I don't own, and I'd like to complete my collection. I try to remember that it's just not worth paying an outrageous amount for a quad ful of colours I already own just to have a label with a collection name on the back of it.


----------



## kare31 (Mar 13, 2006)

Whoops that didnt go where I wanted it to


----------



## ailin (Sep 3, 2006)

anyone know what shade of blush that is?


----------



## FlaLadyB (Nov 4, 2006)

anybody know if there was a postcard made for any of this ??????????


----------



## Empress (Dec 18, 2006)

Holy smokes, the things they come out with in asian regions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Why do they make it so restrictive even for a North American based brand?

I really like the male set...


----------

